# Rip Off......



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Hey everybody 
has anybody heard of Tim Barth or Tom.

I heard hes not very well liked in Indiana. I was thinking of buying a go kart from him but wasent shure if i shude. If anybody know anything about this guy let me know. 

PS anybody wanting to talk to him let me know??????????


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

look here these guys have a bad rep.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/search.php?searchid=330635


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Man thats Bad........
Just talked to the guy today.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

*Rep*

They have bad reps on almost every board on the Internet. They have issues with RC and kart stuff. Bad news.


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

thats not good..........


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

I would'nt its prob. stolen


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Really..........


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

wouldn't doubt it. might as well be. one way or annother someone will get screwed over. in a deal w/ them buying or selling. do a search (on here,dirtoval.com,rctech, and any other forrum)of the name "Barth" and see what you come up with and see if I am the only one that will never deal with them again.


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

will do so.......


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

I havn't seen ONE good thing about them...But have seen PLENTY of bad things, that should tell you something.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

Ditto Jet!!


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I remember reading a couple threads about them in the Swap and Sell section here on HT. To get right to the point, they where not about how great a trader/seller he is.


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

yep STAY AWAY!!!!! take it from sumone who had a MAJOR headach from this dude and so did about 6 or 7 others from these boards.nice kid in person but rotten as could be on a computer.


----------



## EMK68 (Nov 8, 2001)

L4OvalRacer said:


> Hey everybody
> has anybody heard of Tim Barth or Tom.
> 
> I heard hes not very well liked in Indiana. I was thinking of buying a go kart from him but wasent shure if i shude. If anybody know anything about this guy let me know.
> ...


Could have sworn you were related to him????? Did you not come with him 
to races at JAMS?????

Eric Knapp


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Man if i where related to him i wouldent be saying these things thats for shure. Thats how i got to know about the kart. Trust me i am not related to him thats for shure......


----------



## Swampy (Feb 1, 2004)

Must just look like him then ........... :woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

thanks a lot. Thats just the best comment................


----------

